# Problèmes suite au remplacement du Superdrive par un DD



## Sqee8lzh (13 Février 2012)

Bonjour !

Je suis l'heureux détenteur d'un Macbook Pro 15" de mi-2010 (le milieu de gamme). Récemment, j'ai voulu, comme beaucoup d'autres, remplacer mon DD par un SSD et déplacer le DD original à la place du Superdrive, que je n'utilise que très rarement. Pour éviter les problèmes de veille connus, j'ai placé le SSD dans l'emplacement disque système original et le DD à l'emplacement du Superdrive dans un caddy Storeva (acheté sur MacWay).

Après avoir fait cette manip', j'ai commencé à avoir quelques problèmes : la carte Airport perdait régulièrement complètement la connection tout en indiquant être toujours activée et connectée. Le seul moyen de récupérer la connexion était de reboot le Mac. Ce problème est devenu de plus en plus fréquent, jusqu'au point où il était impossible d'avoir plus de 10mn de connexion continue.

Mais ce n'est pas tout, il s'est aussi avéré que mon Mac refusait de s'éteindre par les moyens conventionnels (c'est à dire via le menu Pomme ou l'écran d'ouverture de session), à peine éteint, il redémarrait tout seul ! Impossible également de le mettre en veille via le menu ou en fermant le capot.

J'ai essayé toutes les solutions possibles, du reset SMC/PRAM jusqu'à une clean Install de Lion et même Snow Leopard, mais rien n'y a fait. Ces problèmes étant difficilement vivables, j'ai démonté le DD et remis le Superdrive à la place. Tout est alors revenu à la normale. Le problème semble donc matériel. Jai épluché l'internet en quête de réponses mais personne ne semble avoir eu ces problèmes autrement que pour des raisons logicielles.

Une idée de pourquoi mon Mac refuse cette greffe de DD ?


----------



## Sqee8lzh (15 Février 2012)

Aucune idée ? 

J'ai posé la question sur un autre forum et on m'a dit que c'était peut-être le DD qui provoquait des interférences avec la carte Airport... je veux bien mais je ne vois pas en quoi ça pourrait gêner l'extinction ou la mise en veille.

J'ai "résolu" le problème en mettant le SSD à la place du superdrive et le DD à l'emplacement disque normal. Du coup je perds la fonction hibernation mais ça ne me dérange pas. Pour l'instant ça a l'air de tenir, autant niveau WiFi que niveau veille...


----------

